# Porcupines



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

When I was growing up it seemed like there were porcupines every where I went over the years it seems like there has been a big decline in the population I was wondering if anyone knows why?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Ivory Homes, Celebrity Homes, Woodside Homes, Liberty Homes, Patterson Construction, etc.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

loke nailed it...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I would add; older forests, dead forests from fires and beetles, and encroachment of species like Pinion Juniper that are overtaking aspen/pine forests.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The population of porcupines as measured within my backyard wood pile went from 1 to 0 last year, so definitely a decline.


----------



## catmando (Sep 10, 2007)

mountain lions, BELIVE IT OR NOT. :shock:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Twenty something years ago I would have had to say, "me".


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

woofies!!!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If you do happen across a porkypine and you kill it or it's a fresh dead one, please pull out all the long guard hairs for me and put them in a bag. They are great for fly tying.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

> it seems like there has been a big decline in the population I was wondering if anyone knows why?


More people with guns out and about just itching to shoot something.

Bobcats and lions will kill them for dinner. I dont' think the bobcat population has increased much but the lion population certainly has.

Loss of habitat.

Hey! I did see a very large porcupine this winter. No, I didn't kill it. No sport in that. Like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There was one on an I-80 overpass dead the other day.... right by Redwood Road. Had no idea we had urban porkies... well, porcupines anyway. :lol:


----------

